# Awning Replacement



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

I need to replace the fabric for my awning....has anyone done this? and can you identify a good source for the 
material?
thanks


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I did not have to rplace the fabric, I have replaced the roller after a tree jumped out and dented it.

On the awning there is a tag with all the info on it (you have to roll your awning out). I called the mfg directly and got the best price. 40% cheaper than ordering it thru my dealer.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thor said:


> Hi
> 
> I did not have to rplace the fabric, I have replaced the roller after a tree jumped out and dented it.
> 
> ...


That's a big 10-4! I replaced awning parts by calling directly to the manufacturer. The parts were about 40% cheaper (including shipping) than through the RV dealer or the local (Mom and Pop) RV supply store.

Mike


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

you have insurance right? let the dealer do it. it's a three man job with a couple of stepladders and a lot of dish soap. you have to slide the awning into that little grove without letting it get caught on anything, one man to feed, one to hold the bulk of material, and one to pull 
good luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Hi
> 
> I did not have to rplace the fabric, I have replaced the roller after a tree jumped out and dented it.
> 
> ...


LOL....my fence did that same thing and jumped right out just as I drove past. ....least that's what I told the DW.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the advice--we'll probably do it ourselves, like we do everything else for our outback, since it's such a hassle to get it to the dealer. We'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

Apparently there are at least two fabrics: acrylic and vinyl...maybe more? anyone have any experience or preferences?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi
> 
> I did not have to rplace the fabric, I have replaced the roller after a tree jumped out and dented it.
> 
> ...


LOL....my fence did that same thing and jumped right out just as I drove past. ....least that's what I told the DW.








[/quote]

Here is a pic of the dent the tree caused. LOL at least I am not the only one

















Thor


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Thor said:


> On the awning there is a tag with all the info on it (you have to roll your awning out).
> 
> Thor


 I think that was the tag I ripped off when it got wet and was falling apart, oops







. Hopefully I don't end up needing the info that was on the tag.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Here is a pic of the dent the tree caused. LOL at least I am not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should teach that tree a lesson...don't mess with Thor...he'll hit ya!


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

russk42 said:


> I need to replace the fabric for my awning....has anyone done this? and can you identify a good source for the
> material?
> thanks


You can order it from the manufacturer on the label, but I chose a local RV dealer who got it quicker and less expensive. I think I bought a 10x15 for $190.00??? Fabric only and you also get a new pull rod to pull the fabric through the channel while you install it.


----------

